# 10 Essential Trailer Music Tips



## Walid F. (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey!

As a result of having subscribers on my website who love trailer music and want to get their music into Hollywood trailers and such, I decided to create an article on the matter.

It was after a few years of composing music that I finally got my own tracks into these trailers, and started making a proper income from it. I realized a lot of things along the way, and keep learning new things every day about the industry. So...

... here are 10 of my most essential trailer music tips!

http://evenant.com/articles/10-essential-trailer-music-tips (10 Essential Trailer Music Tips)

Hope you can get any use of them. If you have any critique, comments or suggestions, I'd love to hear them.

Cheers!
W.


----------



## josefsnabb (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks man! Great tip all around, you covered a lot.


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 13, 2016)

josefsnabb said:


> Thanks man! Great tip all around, you covered a lot.



Cheers Josef! And you live in the same city as me, hot damn! Always cool to know more composers around Sweden.

Var i Göteborg bor du? 

W.


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks, Walid! Very valuable tips!


----------



## maro (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks Valid. It seems that good structure is everything.


----------



## Replicant (Sep 13, 2016)

While I do not compose trailer music, I very much enjoyed this insight you have shared -- it was a good read! Thanks!


----------



## josefsnabb (Sep 13, 2016)

Walid F. said:


> Cheers Josef! And you live in the same city as me, hot damn! Always cool to know more composers around Sweden.
> 
> Var i Göteborg bor du?
> 
> W.


Oh damn, cool! haha I thought you were from LA or something  Would be fun to meet up! 
Bor i Majorna.


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 13, 2016)

Justus said:


> Thanks, Walid! Very valuable tips!


Cheers, Justus! 



Replicant said:


> While I do not compose trailer music, I very much enjoyed this insight you have shared -- it was a good read! Thanks!


Hope it was interesting and gave something! 



josefsnabb said:


> Oh damn, cool! haha I thought you were from LA or something  Would be fun to meet up!
> Bor i Majorna.



Definitely! Continue talking on FB.  Syns snart!

Cheers, guys!

W.


----------



## frontline (Sep 13, 2016)

Having just posted in the 'Introduce yourself' forum (where I made appreciative reference to members who have shared their experience/insights), let me just point out your contribution/article as an example of what makes this such a great forum. Much appreciated....thanks!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for that, really enjoyed it and solid inspiring advice...


----------



## toddkedwards (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks @Walid F. for providing us (newbies) with such great tips for getting started.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 14, 2016)

The most essential tip is to take a leak, buy popcorn, and validate your parking and miss them.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 14, 2016)

You forgot, "Insert sound of a transformer losing his boner."


----------



## mwarsell (Sep 15, 2016)

Walid, extremely helpful of you. Thanks.


----------



## LML88 (Sep 15, 2016)

Great tips, thank you.


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 15, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> You forgot, "Insert sound of a transformer losing his boner."


Lol, I don't think I will ever be able to hear a bass drop again and not think of that.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 15, 2016)

patrick76 said:


> Lol, I don't think I will ever be able to hear a bass drop again and not think of that.


Then my job is complete, lol.


----------



## artomatic (Sep 17, 2016)

Grateful for your enlightening tips!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Sep 17, 2016)

Good read, some great tips!


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm happy you're finding good use of the tips, guys! 

Cheers,
W.


----------

